# Sage DTP won't power on



## Phil Davies (Nov 9, 2021)

My trusty Sage DTP has stopped powering on after 4 years use. I have previously replaced two pumps but this time when pressing the power switch it will temporarily light while pushed but will not latch on. Therefore no preheating or pumping. Before I bin the machine does anyone have any ideas about what could be the issue or what to check for? Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Phil Davies Welcome to the forum, we have quite a few sage owners here, hopefully some of them will chip in soon. If the machine is unfixable, check out the classifieds for some great used deals.


----------



## Phil Davies (Nov 9, 2021)

Having replace two pumps in quick succession does anybody know why this might have happened? Does anyone have a Sage DTP which has lasted longer than 4 years? Thanks


----------



## Phil Davies (Nov 9, 2021)

I have fixed my Sage DTP and it's all good again. New pump and new seals. I think my seals were leaking which caused the pump to keep failing.


----------

